# RS2 in U.S?



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Were the RS2's ever imported to the U.S. Market?


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: RS2 in U.S? (EUROBORA8V)*

no


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: RS2 in U.S? (delta v)*

But there is a white one running around pittsburgh. Word is that they are after it and want to crush it.


----------



## r33fgirl (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: RS2 in U.S? (HarvVAG)*

I don't know about you guys in the US but here you can now import them with no problem if it's 15 year and older.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: RS2 in U.S? (r33fgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r33fgirl* »_I don't know about you guys in the US but here you can now import them with no problem if it's 15 year and older.

Its 25 years here in US.


----------

